# Shogun Rua Drawing



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

Hey guys, after Shogun's amazing performance last night I thought I'd share the drawing I did of him a while back. Yeah, I know I'm no Evan Shoman, but I don't think it's too bad considering I've never taken an art class in my life. The scan didn't really capture all the shading and detail very well.



fixed it


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Some other dude just made a thread about their picture of Shogun and it's much better than this one.


----------



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Some other dude just made a thread about their picture of Shogun and it's much better than this one.


cool, you got a link for it? I love looking at MMA artwork.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sure, it's right here.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/54804-shogun-rua.html

Really puts your "drawing" to shame.

 I'm not that much of a dick, you made two threads about the same thing sunshine.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice drawing, though it looks more like Hoyce Gracie )


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Better then anything I can do. Trust me.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Sure, it's right here.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/54804-shogun-rua.html
> 
> ...


lol, for a minute there I thought you were being a complete arse. Funny man.


----------



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Sure, it's right here.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/54804-shogun-rua.html
> 
> ...


I couldn't get the link to work on the photo, so I made a thread in the graphics forum to see if I could get the link to work. I figured you might be razzin me about that sweet heart.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not going to bother looking for the link now, but there is a comic strip someone does for some of the fights that's pretty cool.

Where'd you meet Shogun by the way?


----------



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Nice drawing, though it looks more like Hoyce Gracie )


Yeah it kinda does I guess. LOL, I like to think the big nose distinguishes it as Shogun. LOL



CornbreadBB said:


> I'm not going to bother looking for the link now, but there is a comic strip someone does for some of the fights that's pretty cool.
> 
> Where'd you meet Shogun by the way?


I actually didn't meet him. He was doing a seminar in Houston (I live in California) and the person organizing the seminar was nice enough to have him sign it for me.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

GSP is king no more double posting. Im moving this to the GFX section.


----------



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> GSP is king no more double posting. Im moving this to the GFX section.


Wow, somebody needs to get off his high horse. Seriously, I already admitted it was a mistake. Get over it keyboard warrior.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

you double posted twice in this thread and created 2 of the same threads. I dont think telling you to stop is that much to ask nor does it warrant the "keyboard warrior" remark.


----------



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> you double posted twice in this thread and created 2 of the same threads. I dont think telling you to stop is that much to ask nor does it warrant the "keyboard warrior" remark.


What the hell does it matter to you if I double post in my own thread? Who gives a crap honestly? Nobody cares besides you. You can't possibly be that neurotic.

Oh, and thanks for moving the thread to the graphics forum where nobody looks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

gsp_is_king said:


> What the hell does it matter to you if I double post in my own thread? Who gives a crap honestly? Nobody cares besides you. You can't possibly be that neurotic.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for moving the thread to the graphics forum where nobody looks, I really appreciate it.


Doesn't matter what thread it's in. Double posting is not needed. Wait until there is a response after yours.

And we all look in the GFX section. 

Keep the forum rules in mind when posting.


----------



## gsp_is_king (May 25, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Doesn't matter what thread it's in. Double posting is not needed. Wait until there is a response after yours.
> 
> And we all look in the GFX section.
> 
> Keep the forum rules in mind when posting.


Gotcha boss. BTW, why would anyone care whether someone posts two times in a row? What difference does it make in anything? I've posted on many different forums, and this is the first time I've seen someone freak out like this over it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

gsp_is_king said:


> Gotcha boss. BTW, why would anyone care whether someone posts two times in a row? What difference does it make in anything? I've posted on many different forums, and this is the first time I've seen someone freak out like this over it.


NP man, it's a forum rule. Double posting is not allowed on MMAForum regardless of what rules or regulations are used on other sites.

I'm sure that you'll get used to it. There are alot of threads for you to check out while waiting for a response to the thread that you posted in. 

Don't let a small mishap like this detour you from being productive here. We look forward to your participation on the forum. 

Great Pic BTW. Looks like a much younger Rua.


----------

